

Show HN: repeat functionality without a loop or variable assignation - Dinoguy1000
http://yugioh.wikia.com/wiki/Template:Repeat

======
Dinoguy1000
Disclaimer: I'm not the one who came up with the concept in this particular
case, though I did refine the idea.

